# Yard Office Software WARNING Ripoff



## kenv996 (Nov 18, 2013)

*Yard Office Software*

I have edited my post since the publishers resolved my problem satisfactorily.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

kenv996 said:


> I paid for the registered version of Yard Office train inventory software from their web site in September. I paid the money and never received the registration code. Contacted them 3 times and asked for either the registration code or a refund.... still no response, no code and no refund.
> 
> Buyer beware. Yard Office is a ripoff


I never heard of it.

I found this, http://yard-office.software.informer.com/

Is it for free? :dunno:


----------

